

The Risky Business of Hiring Stars - pmcpinto
https://hbr.org/2004/05/the-risky-business-of-hiring-stars/ar/1

======
ChuckMcM
Stock analysts, programmers, same problem :-) The money quote is this one ...
_" Top performers who join new companies find that the transitions they must
make are tougher than they had anticipated. When a star tries to learn about
the procedures, personalities, relationships, and subcultures of the
organization, he is handicapped by the attitudes of his new colleagues."_

